# <<<<friday pics>>>>



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

More ducks but this time all I could get were Wood Ducks.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would like a print of that 3rd picture. rs


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> I would like a print of that 3rd picture. rs


Me too. That camera is awesome


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Those are awesome!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow, the 3rd pic is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Dinner at the Lakanookie Lodge
Christmas kick-off at House of Jewell
Whiskey Girl Time


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Last weeks project start to finish

































Our new little bud jax hanging out where he likes to be.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Cruising from Sydney to Cairns and back with a few stops in between. Christian with the Captain.
A few pics from the bridge.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I spent Christmas with my fiance's family up in Caddo Mills, they got 4" of snow on Christmas day! I haven't had a white Christmas in a lot of years!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

My neighbors take their privacy seriously.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Daughter bowed up on a catfish. Ranch food


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Dinner at the Lakanookie Lodge
> Christmas kick-off at House of Jewell
> Whiskey Girl Time


Lackanookie?? I'll be sure to stay away from that place.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - crazy hair pics of my oldest.
2 - if my youngest new how to swear i think he would in this picture.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Christmas morning at the ranch, Flatonia, TX. That windmill came from the homestead in Edgar, Nebraska where my great grandmother, grandmother and mother were born and raised.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

threeredfish said:


> 1 - crazy hair pics of my oldest.
> 2 - if my youngest new how to swear i think he would in this picture.


lol if looks could kill


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

My son with his doe
Cousin with his buck
Random









































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## JUST 1 MORE (Aug 11, 2010)

chubri 777 - What kind of camera and lens do you have? Great pictures!


fin&feather - Looks like that stand is built to last. Is that hardie plank on the outside?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

3 bean bbq beans
texans sign i made
high performance propane burners going on a trailer pit im building
new firepit in my back yard
carnage aftermath


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Christmas pics of the grandkids*

Took these a couple of weeks ago...
Emily was 6mos old on Christmas day.
Max is 4 and Matthew is 9. I took hundreds of pics and managed to get about 20 that were worth printing! It's hard to get them all to look at the camera at the same time.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

limits of bluebills/ringnecks... mallard lake
redfish stringer i made
friends new lab puppy
the regular females
wifes new glock 26 (christmas present)


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

JUST 1 MORE said:


> fin&feather - Looks like that stand is built to last. Is that hardie plank on the outside?


Thanks!! :brew: 
My dad and uncle built some 4x4 ones like this 30 years ago, and they are light, strong and still as good as the day they were built. I just expanded their idea to something a little more practical for catering to the family and incorporated some blanks for sealing the windows up. The siding isn't hardy its some pre primed stuff I found from lowes. Sofar I've been pretty impressed with it and as recommended by some left the back unpainted so it can breathe. Sure looking forward to sitting in it tomorrow.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

My brother's truck this morning. Yup, glad I don't live in that ***** hole of a city anymore. This was in copperfield









-Nick


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

A little reverse angle GoPro.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals- Ugly Sweater party pics




























Christmas Eve short night trip


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

My bride at the Ant Street last Friday.
Hiney pic from our bathroom!
We got the kiddos some cheap electric 4Wheelers that seem to be a hit with them. They can only get to first gear for now so I can monitor how they handle them...and yes they will be wearing helmets.


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*wow...*



atcNick said:


> My brother's truck this morning. Yup, glad I don't live in that ***** hole of a city anymore. This was in copperfield
> 
> View attachment 562175
> 
> ...


that really bites....those rims are way too popular for being stock....i am assuming that he had the 20 inch stock wheels....I keep mine low to the ground...try sliding a jack under this thing....


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

HUSTLETOWN5591 said:


> that really bites....those rims are way too popular for being stock....i am assuming that he had the 20 inch stock wheels....I keep mine low to the ground...try sliding a jack under this thing....


Yup

-Nick


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

*just a few*

Just a few from the past and present

1) Molly a beer keg full of joy
2) Good Day LA (thats Venice, Louisiana for you city slickers)
3) Ho, Ho, Ho...Chico is the man!!!
4) Trans Siberian Orchestra = Awesome show for all ages

Everyone be safe and have a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought these were worth posting again. We wondered about ribs in the Big Easy so we tried it out. It was a success!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

HUSTLETOWN5591 said:


> that really bites....those rims are way too popular for being stock....i am assuming that he had the 20 inch stock wheels....I keep mine low to the ground...try sliding a jack under this thing....


Hi-lift jack under each fender well. Ouch, that would leave a mark. Where there's a thief, there's a way.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

*Lab puppy*

Our newest family member.. Belle! She's 9 weeks old and enjoying the ranch this weekend. This is what happens when she plays hard..


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

My kayak


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Told my son the Wii U systems were sold out for Christmas so we bought him this retro Atari system...later when he figured out otherwise!  Santa Wonderland


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Found a wireless while off the grid.

Some food , family n food.

Early toast to 2013. Happy New Year !!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Night Fishing Trip August 2012


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

From our family to yours-Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
I found this .50 Mowrey muzzleloader at a local pawnshop, I made a steal.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Some of my birds


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Hi-lift jack under each fender well. Ouch, that would leave a mark. Where there's a thief, there's a way.


Yup. When you make it difficult, all they do is tear up more chit in the process.


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Your right...*



Bozo said:


> Yup. When you make it difficult, all they do is tear up more chit in the process.


Yeah, but they also would make a lot more noise in tearing it up....Should be enough time to get the ole' 40 cal....and "scare" them...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Apologies. This is my tapatalk subscription post.
Keep em coming.

Edit: guess I can contribute a pic of my new fishing rod..









A

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

JUST 1 MORE said:


> chubri 777 - What kind of camera and lens do you have? Great pictures!
> 
> The camera is a Canon 30D and the lens is a very old Sigma 500mm f/4.5


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well bud if you have the only rod in the picture your one lucky man! :cheers:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

A few questions. 

1. So does the tree twirl when the ceiling fan is on? 

2. Why is the real Christmas Tree outside the window? 

3. How the heck do you see the TV? 

Answer: lolz!


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

MarshJr. said:


> 3 bean bbq beans
> Texans sign i made
> high perform


MJ, that pan of beans look sooooooo delicious . and too, the cow head is clean.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

lordbater said:


> Apologies. This is my tapatalk subscription post.
> Keep em coming.
> 
> Edit: guess I can contribute a pic of my new fishing rod..
> ...


Nice!

and rod aint bad either!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

*pups*

I love my pups. 
1st is Rambo with a stick, thats about the smallest he will play fetch with, prefers about a 5-6'er
2nd is Fancy sleeping. she was pooped after an eventful christmas.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Took these a couple of weeks ago...
> Emily was 6mos old on Christmas day.
> Max is 4 and Matthew is 9. I took hundreds of pics and managed to get about 20 that were worth printing! It's hard to get them all to look at the camera at the same time.


Absolutly love that first pic.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Our newest family member.. Belle! She's 9 weeks old and enjoying the ranch this weekend. This is what happens when she plays hard..


My daughter is look for a yellow lab. Did you get you pup locally.


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

*friday pictures*

flounder i made today. 20" long.

my rhodesian looking at me.


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*WOW*



lordbater said:


> apologies. This is my tapatalk subscription post.
> Keep em coming.
> 
> Edit: Guess i can contribute a pic of my new fishing rod..
> ...


thank you baby jesus.....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Christmas Eve, my Mom and son

Christmas Day, getting ready to head down south

Bed and Breakfast

Some random pics from our Christmas Baffin Trip


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> Christmas Eve, my Mom and son
> 
> Christmas Day, getting ready to head down south
> 
> ...


Wtg Neil and Albert!!!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

lordbater said:


> Apologies. This is my tapatalk subscription post.
> Keep em coming.
> 
> Edit: guess I can contribute a pic of my new fishing rod..
> ...


Nice butt plate on that rod....


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Kingofsabine18 said:


> Well bud if you have the only rod in the picture your one lucky man! :cheers:


Yes I am and yes I am..


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> Absolutly love that first pic.


Thanks! She is an absolute doll!


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

*Rod and reel thieft.*



lordbater said:


> Apologies. This is my tapatalk subscription post.
> Keep em coming.
> 
> Edit: guess I can contribute a pic of my new fishing rod..
> ...


If you go fishing around Corpus you had best keep an eye on your rod or someone just mighe steal it from you!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Nwilkins said:


> Christmas Eve, my Mom and son
> 
> Christmas Day, getting ready to head down south
> 
> ...


What a great picture of your mom & son - it reminds me of a Norman Rockwell painting from the 40's or 50's.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

rsmith said:


> If you go fishing around Corpus you had best keep an eye on your rod or someone just mighe steal it from you!


Not likely. I'm the only member of my rod n gun club.. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mick R. said:


> What a great picture of your mom & son - it reminds me of a Norman Rockwell painting from the 40's or 50's.


Thanks, sign of times tho, my 25 year old is teaching his 83 year old grand mom how to use her new iPad Lol


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Christmas Cactus in bloom 


Love my new "used" boat


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> Love my new "used" boat


Needs bilge pump work:cop:

Kidding, very nice!!!


----------

